# Last Water Pump Question



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

A big thank you to all that answered my water questions in my last thread. One more quick question. When I turn on my water pump then turn on any faucet (especially filling the toilet) I hear a loud moan from the water pump. I was the idiot who thought you need to have your water pump on when you were hooked up to city water. I first thought I bunned the pump out, but shureflo states you can run the pump dry and it won't burn out (yeah right), and second I am getting water pumped becuase water is flowing hence the pump must not be buned out. Next I'm thinking it's a bad check valve. I also have water in my holding tank and I have never filled it since new. Could this noise be a bad check valave which also is letting water into my clean water tank? And could the check valve have broke because my last 3 trips I left the pump on while using city water? How hard are they to replace and how many are there?


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

It sounds to me that you are hearing the proper operation of the pump. The pump is a demand pump that comes on only when you turn on a faucet or use water anywhere. Then when you turn off the water the pump presurizes the system then turns off. If there is air in the system it might take longer for the pump to shut off. You probably didnt notice this before if you had the pump on and the city water pressure on. Either the pump wasnt coming on or it had air in the pump that it made no noise.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Water in your ' holding ' tank ? What tank is that ? If you run a faucet you are putting water in your grey tank, if ya put water in your toilet you are putting water in your black tank !


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Water in your ' holding ' tank ? What tank is that ? If you run a faucet you are putting water in your grey tank, if ya put water in your toilet you are putting water in your black tank !


That was a previous thread where a check valve is apparently leaking and letting water backflow into the fresh water tank. I'm thinking the noise is just standard water pump noise and nothing more. Can't explain why a check valve can fail, but they do occasionally....

BTW, don't limit yourself by saying "last water pump question"









We're always happy to try to answer these questions.


----------

